# Low Carb Keto Recipes



## Startingover

I avoid overdoing it with carbs (mostly) Used to have a low carb cookbook but loaned it and never saw it again. Occsionally I buy sugar free ice cream. Breyers is fairly good. Sugar free pudding is something else I have every few months. I try not eating too much artificial ingredients. When I bake (for myself) I always cut back on amount of sugar........unless it's a special occasion.

have you every used Almond flour? Not sure about carbs in it but a friend likes it.


----------



## Bud9051

My motto is "food is not my friend" and especially carbs. Been on and off for several years and eat the basic foods. I love pasta so just make a real meaty pasta sauce, hamburger, sausage, mushrooms, onions, and then just skip the pasta. I load it up with mozzarella or cheddar cheese. Mozzarella isn't the lowest carb but since I'm eliminating the pasta it is a good trade.

I also love pizza and use wraps for my crust. A squeeze bottle of pizza sauce, more mozzarella and a few meat toppings and it does satisfy. Only takes about 10 minutes at 350°.

They call the zone "ketosis" and when you get into it it is amazing. I find myself forgetting to eat, no cravings or hunger pains. My failing is getting bored with the limited diet but I get back to it as quickly as possible.

I have borrowed my daughters treadmill and I'm hoping that the added exercise will help overall.

I'll be watching for food ideas.

Bud


----------



## BigJim

Startingover said:


> I avoid overdoing it with carbs (mostly) Used to have a low carb cookbook but loaned it and never saw it again. Occsionally I buy sugar free ice cream. Breyers is fairly good. Sugar free pudding is something else I have every few months. I try not eating too much artificial ingredients. When I bake (for myself) I always cut back on amount of sugar........unless it's a special occasion.
> 
> have you every used Almond flour? Not sure about carbs in it but a friend likes it.


We have a few pounds of almond flour and a couple of pounds of coconut flour. I like the taste of both but the almond flour leaves kinda gritty feel in my mouth. The Coconut flour is another story, it is good but it is hard to find the sweet spot using it. It soaks up moisture like crazy so it is hard for me to try to guess how much extra moisture to add where it isn't dry as a chip.


----------



## BigJim

This is a low carb salad Judy and I like a lot.

Hamburger Salad

Ingredients
Salad:
•	Bacon Grease
1 1/3 pounds ground beef about 600 grams
•	1 small onion chopped 
•	1/8 teaspoon thyme
•	Sprinkle of Balsam
•	Small bell pepper chopped or ½ large
•	12 ounces lettuce greens
•	2 spears dill pickles diced
•	3 small tomatoes sliced (optional)
•	3/4 cup cheddar cheese freshly grated
•	1 small red onion sliced (optional)
•	Salt & Ground Black Pepper to taste
NO Dressing :

Fry the hamburger meat until about half done before adding other stuff, or not, add onions chopped and bell pepper chopped. Salt and Pepper, spices then cook until done. Drain off all of the grease and let cool. Warm is ok, just not hot. 

Assemble your salad
Lettuce, tomato, fresh bell pepper, spinach, onion, cheese, salad olives, bacon (if you have it) and no dressing. My wife likes Pesto on her’s. I want to try pico De gallo I know that would be good.

Sprinkle meat onto salad and chow down.


----------



## BigJim

Low Carb Pizza:

Thin and Crispy Pizza Crust 

For 16 inch Pizza 
Heat oven to 450 degrees 
In a bowl thoroughly combine 
3 eggs 
3 cups shredded mozzarella cheese 
1 tsp garlic powder 
1 tsp basil 
press evenly into Pam sprayed pizza pan or cookie sheet
(this makes one 16 inch pizza crust) 
Bake at 450 degrees until golden brown (about 15 minutes)

It will completely lift off your cookie sheet. I patted the grease off of it, but that step is optional. Let cool before adding the topping.

Add toppings of your choice

This one has the following toppings~

1/4 cup of Ragu pizza sauce 
Slight sprinkle oregano 
1 cup Mozzarella cheese total (half on crust, other half on top)
Sprinkle of Parmesan
Sprinkle of sharp cheddar 
2 links Italian sausage (browned and crumbled)
1/4 cup sliced green olive halves 
Bacon bits
Pepperoni 

After adding toppings, run the pizza under the broiler until cheese is melted and toppings are bubbly

Did kinda stick in pizza pan but I used spray olive oil

This slices up beautifully and the crust is crispy and thin


You can hold it in your hand!


----------



## de-nagorg

For your sweetener try XYLITOL, It is the only natural sweetener that I have found that looks like sugar, cooks like sugar, tastes like sugar, but does not have a glycemic impact. 

Pricey $90.00 a 15 pound bag, ordered online. 

But well worth the cost compared to buying those damned insulin pens. 

I have my A1C down to 7.1, with a normal blood sugar of 125 every day. 

With the proper diet changes I beat that ole grim reaper once again, when he came knocking at my door. 

Kicked those carbs to the curb, even had to give up oatmeal, ( bummer), but we do what we have to, to keep topside. 

Anyway, XYLITOL, is a natural sweetener derived from the birch tree bark originally introduced to White Man by the natives in the northeast, before the revolutionary war.

Now it is made from Corn stalks, and corncobs. 

And less than a cup of it is equivalent in taste to a full cup of sugar , in the recipes that I cook for myself. 

That is my taste of it anyway, others may have different opinion. 

I make a great Punkin Pie with it using my Grandmother's recipe, modified to suit myself. 

ED


----------



## user_12345a

Unless there's a specific health problem like diabetes/being overweight or epilepsy to treat, I think keto is overkill and not sustainable due to how restrictive it is.

If you want bread or pasta or sweets, have the real thing once in a while. 

Trying to make low carb bread is as silly as trying to make vegan cheese like substance. Bread is a high carb grain product period, just as cheese is a diary product.

No doubt the north american diet has way too much carbohydrate. The so called healthy sugary fruit juices, cereals, granola bars and pre-made pasta sauces are horrible. Not to mention anything made with white flour -> it all just breaks down to sugar rapidly.


----------



## BigJim

de-nagorg said:


> For your sweetener try XYLITOL, It is the only natural sweetener that I have found that looks like sugar, cooks like sugar, tastes like sugar, but does not have a glycemic impact.
> 
> Pricey $90.00 a 15 pound bag, ordered online.
> 
> But well worth the cost compared to buying those damned insulin pens.
> 
> I have my A1C down to 7.1, with a normal blood sugar of 125 every day.
> 
> With the proper diet changes I beat that ole grim reaper once again, when he came knocking at my door.
> 
> Kicked those carbs to the curb, even had to give up oatmeal, ( bummer), but we do what we have to, to keep topside.
> 
> Anyway, XYLITOL, is a natural sweetener derived from the birch tree bark originally introduced to White Man by the natives in the northeast, before the revolutionary war.
> 
> Now it is made from Corn stalks, and corncobs.
> 
> And less than a cup of it is equivalent in taste to a full cup of sugar , in the recipes that I cook for myself.
> 
> That is my taste of it anyway, others may have different opinion.
> 
> I make a great Punkin Pie with it using my Grandmother's recipe, modified to suit myself.
> 
> ED


Man that is great that you have your A1C down like that. So far mine is 5.something. Judy's is a little higher though.

That is not a bad price on the XYLITOL. Swerve is $10 a pound but it is about like you described the taste and looks of the XYLITOL. I have some of the Monkfruit sweetener also, I really can't say one way or the other if I like it or not.


----------



## BigJim

user_12345a said:


> Unless there's a specific health problem like diabetes/being overweight or epilepsy to treat, I think keto is overkill and not sustainable due to how restrictive it is.
> 
> If you want bread or pasta or sweets, have the real thing once in a while.
> 
> Trying to make low carb bread is as silly as trying to make vegan cheese like substance. Bread is a high carb grain product period, just as cheese is a diary product.
> 
> No doubt the north american diet has way too much carbohydrate. The so called healthy sugary fruit juices, cereals, granola bars and pre-made pasta sauces are horrible. Not to mention anything made with white flour -> it all just breaks down to sugar rapidly.


I agree on trying to make the bread low carb, it just doesn't taste or have the same feel as real bread at all for me. As for making sweets out of the same stuff, it is kinda ok and some is pretty good. Now making brownies out of that stuff has not worked well for us yet.

We do go off our strict low carb diet every once in a while. We have a carb day every week or two where we have one meal regular, we just try not to over do it. Now when we make a day trip up to the Smokies, we will have a couple donuts and a hot dog.

I am serious when I say this, carbs make me feel really bad physically. I usually get a bad headache and just feel miserable. When I am eating low carb I feel pretty good for an old timer. When I go for the carbs, I can not sleep worth a cuss and have night sweats, low carb I am fine.

I for sure agree about the North American diet, it is almost impossible to eat a meal out without high carbs and a bunch more food than a person needs.

My main problem is I have very little will power when it comes to eating. If we haven't planned our meals out, when I get hungry, I will eat what ever is in front of me. I always pay for it afterwards but at that moment, I don't care.


----------



## Startingover

Bud, I've satisfied pizza craving same way. A friend in CA shared it with me. Using low carb Tortilla which I crisp in oven, pizza sauce, turkey pepperoni and little mozzarella. I try avoiding cheese but seens like its on everything. I do put a little on my egg white omelettes.


----------



## Bud9051

@Startingover I'm cooking mostly for one, unless I'm making something to freeze or take up to my daughter's house where my wife stays, daycare. So quick and easy are key factors in my meal choices. My mom loved to cook, but I bet even she would have loved a microwave and big freezer.

We lived in a trailer with one of those refrigerators that had a small freezer compartment in the top. I remember my mom fitting an entire deer into that freezer once. Wild game (think free meals) really put a smile on her face. 

I'm drifting .

Bud


----------



## user_12345a

> I am serious when I say this, carbs make me feel really bad physically. I usually get a bad headache and just feel miserable. When I am eating low carb I feel pretty good for an old timer. When I go for the carbs, I can not sleep worth a cuss and have night sweats, low carb I am fine.


This qualifies as using keto to treat a major health problem.

I've experimented with different diets, going as far as paleo with no nightshades/egg/dairy and nothing has helped.

It's hit or miss. paleo style and then all meat cured this persons's auto-immune conditions and mental health problems -> http://mikhailapeterson.com/


----------



## Nik333

BigJim said:


> I agree on trying to make the bread low carb, it just doesn't taste or have the same feel as real bread at all for me. As for making sweets out of the same stuff, it is kinda ok and some is pretty good. Now making brownies out of that stuff has not worked well for us yet.
> 
> We do go off our strict low carb diet every once in a while. We have a carb day every week or two where we have one meal regular, we just try not to over do it. Now when we make a day trip up to the Smokies, we will have a couple donuts and a hot dog.
> 
> I am serious when I say this, carbs make me feel really bad physically. I usually get a bad headache and just feel miserable. When I am eating low carb I feel pretty good for an old timer. When I go for the carbs, I can not sleep worth a cuss and have night sweats, low carb I am fine.
> 
> I for sure agree about the North American diet, it is almost impossible to eat a meal out without high carbs and a bunch more food than a person needs.
> 
> My main problem is I have very little will power when it comes to eating. If we haven't planned our meals out, when I get hungry, I will eat what ever is in front of me. I always pay for it afterwards but at that moment, I don't care.


What was the reason you started low carb? I have to admire the effort you put in it. I have a friend with arrhythmias that swears by it.


----------



## Startingover

Everyone was a hunter back home so I've had my share of game.

Jim, do you have Celiac disease since carbs affect you so badly?


----------



## de-nagorg

I grew up with a step-father that was an avid POACHER, always bringing home some illegally gotten game. 

The first time that he brought home " Slow Elk", I was hooked on Beef. 

:devil3::devil3:

Anyway back to the low carb topic. 


ED


----------



## Nik333

Wait, I'm pretty sure there's a lot of smoked bear, here. Bad j/k.


----------



## Guap0_

Bud wrote:


> My motto is "food is not my friend" and especially carbs.


So true. However, most people don't understand the difference between complex carbs such as vegetables & refined carbs such as any product that contains flour. It's the flour products (refined carbs) that we need to avoid, holidays or not. Our digestive systems don't have holidays.


----------



## BigJim

Nik333 said:


> What was the reason you started low carb? I have to admire the effort you put in it. I have a friend with arrhythmias that swears by it.


I am just too big and the extra weight is murder on my back. The carbs do make my heart go nuts, also salt.


----------



## BigJim

Startingover said:


> Everyone was a hunter back home so I've had my share of game.
> 
> Jim, do you have Celiac disease since carbs affect you so badly?


No, not that I know of, but I do have a thyroid malfunction (I don't know if it is called a disease or not) it is very difficult for me to loose weight but I have dropped 38 pounds but in the last few weeks I have put 4 pounds back on. It is like a yoyo without changing my eating habits. Eating carbs actually make be nauseous almost every time.


----------



## user_12345a

there are recognized autoimmune diseases that cause the immune system to attack the thyroid but you can have issues without that. they run tests for anti-bodies if autoimmune disease is the suspected cause.


----------



## BigJim

Guap0_ said:


> Bud wrote:
> 
> So true. However, most people don't understand the difference between complex carbs such as vegetables & refined carbs such as any product that contains flour. It's the flour products (refined carbs) that we need to avoid, holidays or not. Our digestive systems don't have holidays.


I try to stay away from anything white to eat except for cauliflower. You would be amazed all the different ways to fix cauliflower, even Buffalo style which I really like.


----------



## BigJim

user_12345a said:


> there are recognized autoimmune diseases that cause the immune system to attack the thyroid but you can have issues without that. they run tests for anti-bodies if autoimmune disease is the suspected cause.


This may sound far fetched but I wonder if there is any damage from working in front of radar and microwave on fighter planes. I was right in front of every fighter that landed on the carrier I was on for two years. I was the hook runner (make sure hook was disengaged from the tail hook on the planes as they landed.)

I read where now days the hook runner and other personal top side have to wear special clothes to keep microwave from harming them. I never had any clothing like that back then. Just a thought.


----------



## Startingover

I love roasted cauloflower. And, the frozen mashed with garlic. 

Jim, could you research whether other hook runners with no protective clothing have job related problems. When were new procedures put in place? What studies promoted the change?

Guap0, right, on complex carbs. I like your expression, "our bodies don't take a holiday!"


----------



## BigJim

Startingover said:


> I love roasted cauloflower. And, the frozen mashed with garlic.
> 
> Jim, could you research whether other hook runners with no protective clothing have job related problems. When were new procedures put in place? What studies promoted the change?
> 
> Guap0, right, on complex carbs. I like your expression, "our bodies don't take a holiday!"


I never thought about that, I will look into that. I don't know any other hook runners, I was the only one on the Rosie back then. It is worth a shot though. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## user_12345a

BigJim said:


> This may sound far fetched but I wonder if there is any damage from working in front of radar and microwave on fighter planes. I was right in front of every fighter that landed on the carrier I was on for two years. I was the hook runner (make sure hook was disengaged from the tail hook on the planes as they landed.)
> 
> I read where now days the hook runner and other personal top side have to wear special clothes to keep microwave from harming them. I never had any clothing like that back then. Just a thought.


Who knows - even soy is said to have chemicals which interfere with function.

I'm not convinced artificial non-ionizating radiation is completely safe. Mainstream science says it doesn't cause damage, the wavelength being too long for it to affect things on the molecular level and damage dna.


----------



## Davejss

When I started Atkins I weighed 240 lbs. I'm now 180 and I feel great. The best part of eating a low carb diet is the complete lack of hunger pangs between meals. When you're not riding the carb roller coaster you just don't get the munchies. 
When I first started I had a hard time trying to find substitutes for bread and for sweets, but I never found anything I liked. Everything just tasted too fake. But after a short while I stopped craving them so it hasn't been an issue. Once in a while I'll make spaghetti squash which is surprisingly good, and if I get a real snack craving, which is rare, I'll have an Atkins snack bar, also surpringly good.
I dont know how you people can do the low carb thing but then stop doing it for holidays and vacations. I would feel awful and i couldn't stand the sugar spike/hunger pang torture again. not to mention, I'd hate to undo all the results and have to start over again. To me that would be like quitting smoking a few times a year. I'm either in or I'm out, and when it comes to no longer being 60 pounds overweight I'm out. I was on colesterol meds and I wore 38" pants. Now I'm not on any meds and 32" pants are a bit loose.


----------



## Startingover

Dave, congratulations! You should be proud. About how long did that take you?


----------



## BigJim

Davejss said:


> When I started Atkins I weighed 240 lbs. I'm now 180 and I feel great. The best part of eating a low carb diet is the complete lack of hunger pangs between meals. When you're not riding the carb roller coaster you just don't get the munchies.
> When I first started I had a hard time trying to find substitutes for bread and for sweets, but I never found anything I liked. Everything just tasted too fake. But after a short while I stopped craving them so it hasn't been an issue. Once in a while I'll make spaghetti squash which is surprisingly good, and if I get a real snack craving, which is rare, I'll have an Atkins snack bar, also surpringly good.
> I dont know how you people can do the low carb thing but then stop doing it for holidays and vacations. I would feel awful and i couldn't stand the sugar spike/hunger pang torture again. not to mention, I'd hate to undo all the results and have to start over again. To me that would be like quitting smoking a few times a year. I'm either in or I'm out, and when it comes to no longer being 60 pounds overweight I'm out. I was on cholesterol meds and I wore 38" pants. Now I'm not on any meds and 32" pants are a bit loose.


That is fantastic, I am really happy for you. I really do appreciate the encouragement also. I do agree that when we do low or very low carb, we both feel so much better and we don't get hungry at all. Some way I really need to get the want for sweets out of my system. I quit tobacco years back and it wasn't as hard to give up as sweets is for me. I could eat an apple fritter the size of a wagon wheel right now. :biggrin2: 

There is still 45 pounds of me that my wife is illegally married too. While I have lost a fair amount I still have 45 more to go. The doctors put Judy and I on the cholesterol meds also, they hurt us so bad we had to get off of them, that is one reason we went on the low carb way of eating. My cholesterol is right at the border which is better than it was so at least there is one really good thing in eating this way. 

By the way, if there is a Hardie's close by, try their thick burger low carb, it is really good. I like the way they wrap the no bread burger so it isn't so messy trying to eat it. We really don't miss the bread like we thought we would


----------



## gma2rjc

Jim, here is a recipe for cornbread I'm going to try. I don't know if you have watched any keto videos of Dr. Ken Berry on Youtube, but this is his wife and she has been experimenting with recipes and sharing them lately. 

I can't find the Pork Panko at the store, but if I understand her right, you can crush pork rinds and it's the same thing.

https://www.facebook.com/neishaRN/videos/363849280827480/


.


----------



## BigJim

gma2rjc said:


> Jim, here is a recipe for cornbread I'm going to try. I don't know if you have watched any keto videos of Dr. Ken Berry on Youtube, but this is his wife and she has been experimenting with recipes and sharing them lately.
> 
> I can't find the Pork Panko at the store, but if I understand her right, you can crush pork rinds and it's the same thing.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/neishaRN/videos/363849280827480/
> 
> 
> .


Barb, I don't do facebook so I can't open the link, but pork rinds would be my guess also. I have seen a lot cooking with them. If you give it a try let us know how it is for you. Bread, sweets, potatoes and cornbread are my downfall. :smile:


----------



## Nik333

BigJim said:


> Barb, I don't do facebook so I can't open the link, but pork rinds would be my guess also. I have seen a lot cooking with them. If you give it a try let us know how it is for you. Bread, sweets, potatoes and cornbread are my downfall. :smile:


I think FB has become more liberal with info. I can see it & I'm not signed in.


----------



## BigJim

Nik333 said:


> I think FB has become more liberal with info. I can see it & I'm not signed in.


I gave it a try, don't have an account so it won't let me view it.


----------



## de-nagorg

I too tested the link, It comes up as I need to start an account to see the R.N files. 

I do not have an account with FB, nor do I want one. 

So would someone like to copy/ paste the recipe here?


ED


----------



## gma2rjc

I don't think they'll mind if I copy and paste the recipe here. They always say it's alright to share their video's, since they're trying to help people get healthy. I added a few spaces here and there to make it easier to read.

Neisha Salas-Berry R.N.
Yesterday at 8:20 PM · · 

It’s finally here!!!! My #southernbelleketo cornbread!
This recipe is near and dear to my heart because it is a copycat of my late grandmothers cornbread. I hope you enjoy it as much as Ken D Berry, MD and I do.
Who do you know that would love this recipe??


*Keto Cornbread* 
4 tbsp pork panko (crushed pork rinds)
4 tsp coconut flour
2 tsp baking powder
2 tbsp almond flour
2 eggs (room temperature)
2 oz cream cheese
2 oz butter

Preheat oven to 350ºF

Mix pork panko, almond flour, baking powder, and coconut flour together well.

In a separate bowl mix softened butter and cream cheese together until they form a creamy texture.

Add cream mixture to eggs and mix well.

Add to dry ingredients and mix well.

Grease cast iron skillet liberally with bacon grease. PRO TIP: preheat your skillet prior to pouring in the mix for a crispy crust. 

Pour in cornbread mixture and place in preheated over for 25 minutes,
allow to cool and then serve with your favorite keto soup. Try this chili recipe by my good friend Melissa and her husband Jared.
https://cookingketowithfaith.wordpress.com/…/chillin-with-…/
8 servings
Approximate Carbs per slice: 1.8 total 

PS, I didn't know it, but her video is on Youtube also. Here is the link. You can skip ahead up to 1 minute and 45 seconds into the video since she's talking about the weather up to that point.






I'm going to try this recipe tomorrow or Saturday. If anyone else tries it, let us know how you like it.




.


----------



## de-nagorg

Barb: Thanks for the video. 

How can it be Cornbread, when there is no cornmeal?

She must cook for one, that looked smaller than my grandmothers Pancakes, believe me 2 of those and you are not hungry for a while. 

Anyway do tell us how the dish is.


ED


----------



## BigJim

Barb, we await you report with baited breath. I never understood that saying. LOL

It does look good. I have read several times that you can't taste the pork rind in some recipes.


----------



## de-nagorg

Jim: It's Bated Breath. It means a reduced force of breathing.

As in when you are trying to be quiet, while waiting in ambush. 

I have ate a few hundred pounds of Fried pork skins in my time, but never in anything but a tavern.


ED


----------



## BigJim

de-nagorg said:


> Jim: It's Bated Breath. It means a reduced force of breathing.
> 
> As in when you are trying to be quiet, while waiting in ambush.
> 
> I have ate a few hundred pounds of Fried pork skins in my time, but never in anything but a tavern.
> 
> 
> ED


Thanks for clearing that up for me Ed, I appreciate it.


----------



## gma2rjc

I haven't tried the 'corn'bread yet (I am wondering how it can taste like cornbread too, Ed), but probably tomorrow. 



I did try 3 dessert recipes that turned out kinda-sorta alright. It's just hard to get past the artificial sweetener after taste. All of those were with Stevia, but I bought some monkfruit and "Sweet" today, so I'll try again to see if they are better. If they do taste alright with either of the other sweeteners, I'll post the recipes here. 



Since I started this last June/July-ish, I haven't eaten any dessert or sweet foods. I do have to say though, that I really don't miss any of it (knock on wood). When I have a craving for something sweet or salty, I eat pecan halves with pink Himalayan salt on them or a few strawberries. 



Sam's Club and Costco have 32 oz. bags of pecan halves for about $14.


I always thought it was "baited" breath too Jim and never knew where that expression came from. Thanks for the explanation Ed.


----------



## de-nagorg

Barb: Did you see post #7, where I stated that XYLITOL, is the sweetener that I use to add sweet to my foods?

It is a refined NATURAL sweetener that has no glycemic impact, no calories, and plenty of sweet taste. 

All those artificial ones taste terrible to me, so I had to search for something better, I order it online, at a reasonable cost, in 15 pound bags, you can find it in some supermarkets, at a much higher cost per ounce, which is the reason, I get it online.

Did you hear about the cat that ate cheese, and waited by the mouse hole with " baited breath"? :vs_laugh:


ED


----------



## Nik333

de-nagorg said:


> Barb: Did you see post #7, where I stated that XYLITOL, is the sweetener that I use to add sweet to my foods?
> 
> It is a refined NATURAL sweetener that has no glycemic impact, no calories, and plenty of sweet taste.
> 
> All those artificial ones taste terrible to me, so I had to search for something better, I order it online, at a reasonable cost, in 15 pound bags, you can find it in some supermarkets, at a much higher cost per ounce, which is the reason, I get it online.
> 
> Did you hear about the cat that ate cheese, and waited by the mouse hole with " baited breath"? :vs_laugh:
> 
> 
> ED


Speaking of animals, Xylitol is poisonous to a lot of them.:smile:


----------



## de-nagorg

Nik: Correct, I did not think of that, So folks do not share your deserts with the pets. 

ED


----------



## Nik333

de-nagorg said:


> Nik: Correct, I did not think of that, So folks do not share your deserts with the pets.
> 
> ED


Or spill, drop or leave on counter, in my case.


----------



## gma2rjc

Thanks again Ed. I re-read post #7 and will get some xylitol. I didn't see it at the store today but am glad to know that it doesn't taste bad like the others I've tried.


----------



## BigJim

Barb, if you can find Swerve you will like it, it has zero after taste and you can get it granulated or powdered like powdered sugar. The down side is that stuff is $10 a pound and you use the same amount as sugar. We have some of the Monkfruit, it is ok but not as good as the swerve IMHO. I don't think the Monkfruit left an after taste but not sure. I will not use anything that leaves an after taste.


----------



## gma2rjc

I'm the same way Jim. I won't eat sweets that have that bad after taste from the sugar free stuff. 

I wonder if Swerve or Xylitol can be used to make jams or jellies. When the strawberries are ready next June, I'd like to make some freezer jam.


----------



## de-nagorg

I use xylitol in my daily Green Tea jug, , as well as a Pumpkin Pie filling that I enjoy immensely. 

I haven't tried it in jams, as I really never liked those anyway. It cooks well in the pie filling. 

Actually I make enough filling to fill 2 , 9 inch pies, but spoon it into a dozen small cups ( ziplok), and freeze them. 

Then have a small pie often. Without the crust. 


ED


----------



## gma2rjc

I made 'Keto Stuffing' for Thanksgiving for the family. It was very tasty. Instead of using croutons, it calls for cauliflower. So... it was really nothing like stuffing, but more like a vegetable medley with rosemary, parsley and sage. 

~~ Cauliflower Stuffing ~~

4 Tbsp. butter
1 medium onion, chopped
2 stalks celery, chopped
1 head of cauliflower, chopped
1 8oz. package baby bella mushrooms, chopped
kosher salt, to taste
black pepper, to taste
1/4 cup freshly chopped parsley
2 Tbsp. freshly chopped rosemary
1 tsp. ground sage
1/2 C vegetable or chicken broth

*In a large skillet, saute onion and celery until soft, 7 or 8 min.
*Add cauliflower and mushrooms and season with salt & pepper. Cook until tender, about 8 to 10 minutes.
*Add rosemary, parsley and sage and stir until combined.
*Pour broth over mixture and cook until totally tender and liquid is absorbed, about 10 min.

Note - When I made it, I didn't add the broth at the end because after everything was cooked, there was still a little bit of liquid in the bottom of the pan and it didn't seem like the broth would have been absorbed. So the whole thing might have been more like a soup.


----------



## de-nagorg

Barb: That sounds good, I used to make stuffing all the time, 
( that was before Diabetes diagnosis), but am off the carbs, so Cauliflower mashed with either Alfredo sauce from a jar, or a can of Mushroom soup in it and I'm good. 

Speaking of diabetes, with my diet changes I am off all the meds for it, my doctor says that I am a rare one, if I can do that.

I'll give it a try, just for the variety. 

THANK YOU


ED


----------



## Nik333

BigJim said:


> I gave it a try, don't have an account so it won't let me view it.


That's what is strange. . . I don't think I've ever been on my FB on this cell. I don't know how it would ID me. Different WiFi, different computer, different browser, yet I can see the public parts.


----------



## BigJim

Nik333 said:


> That's what is strange. . . I don't think I've ever been on my FB on this cell. I don't know how it would ID me. Different WiFi, different computer, different browser, yet I can see the public parts.


I can't explain it Nik, I don't know that much about FB.

Barb, it is amazing all the things that can be made with cauliflower. I noticed that Wal Mart is selling pizza with cauliflower crust now.

Well over the Thanksgiving holidays, we didn't just fall off the wagon, we dove head first. It was all good but I can truthfully say all the carbs have really made me feel horrible. We are going to get serious about low carb again.


----------



## Nik333

BigJim said:


> I can't explain it Nik, I don't know that much about FB.
> 
> Barb, it is amazing all the things that can be made with cauliflower. I noticed that Wal Mart is selling pizza with cauliflower crust now.
> 
> Well over the Thanksgiving holidays, we didn't just fall off the wagon, we dove head first. It was all good but I can truthfully say all the carbs have really made me feel horrible. We are going to get serious about low carb again.


Sorry, I forgot it's a cooking thread.

Jim, look at the Similar threads at the bottom of the page. All about Carbs - 
Carburators.


----------

